# 1950 20" DX



## Pantmaker (Jan 25, 2017)

Here are pics of the little bike I snagged a few weeks ago. This is gonna clean up nicely.


----------



## professor72 (Jan 26, 2017)

Man, I want one of these to add a solo polo and wide apes to, so cool!


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 26, 2017)

Cool little ballooner. Is it spoken for yet or is there going to be a coin toss between the twins?


----------



## REC (Jan 27, 2017)

I bought one with a few less parts attached a few years ago off of eBay. It was advertised as a early Sting-Ray. I knew better and stuck a bid on it that ended up a winner. This one is a '52, but it is the same frame and size.
It will be interesting to see where you end up with yours!
Before and after shots:









REC


----------



## professor72 (Jan 30, 2017)

Last summer I did find two 20" ballooner projects like this on that I haven't done anything with yet. The first is a Shelby 20" straight-bar (like a Donald Duck frame) and the other is a Western Flyer. I really like the factory paint and geometry of the Schwinn's though though for an early pig bike.


----------



## Pantmaker (Jan 30, 2017)

This little pig is cleaning up nicely.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 30, 2017)

Looking good! You're going to need a new chain guard decal before that hits the street.

_*Schwinn*_ *----- *CHERRY BOMB* ------*​


----------



## Pantmaker (Jan 31, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Looking good! You're going to need a new chain guard decal before that hits the street.
> 
> _*Schwinn*_ *----- *CHERRY BOMB* ------*​



Gary...sorry. Here's the little guard. Still in nice shape. I'm still bangin' away on fender dents...its like Wack-a-Mole


----------



## REC (Jan 31, 2017)

Check out the chainguard on this one! IT was not quite as nice as yours!
Before - as purchased:




After throwing a hammer at it:




Because I had to try it:




This was an exercise in futility - I used a different guard on the bike after thinking about it. But this was fun... for a couple of hours.

REC
Jealous cause yours is that nice to begin with!!


----------



## sfhschwinn (Feb 1, 2017)

Nice bike. I am selling a 56 if anyone is interested it's in complete  bikes for sale. Same color red with tank!


----------



## ggntr1981 (Feb 25, 2017)

sfhschwinn said:


> Nice bike. I am selling a 56 if anyone is interested it's in complete  bikes for sale. Same color red with tank!



How much for the 56?


----------

